# Tiger jam inshore slam tournament oct 9-10, shoreline park, gulf breeze fl



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

OK. It's on. 

Visit the website www.inshoreslam.webs.com for all the rules, payouts, and any other information you need about the event.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The payouts are a little weak for a $50 entry fee. I will be fishing anyway though since i am jonesing real bad to fish a tournament


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great Brad. Should be a good turnout.

Travis, it's a charity event, not a money maker.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

So the money that you win will be donated back to the Club?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

No, the payouts equal $1600. 50 anglers at $50 per equals $2500. $900 to the soccer club.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ahh. Alright. Thank's


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Based on 50 anglers the total payout is $2000. The booster club would be looking at a $500 profit less the expenses for pamphlets and the reservation fee for Shoreline Park. With sponsorship being EXTREMELY hard to come by for such an event this year on top of the fact that it is short notice, the payout must be supported only by entry fees. If you want to increase your payout then you should enter the optional cash awards. That's where the real money gets made. If we get the support from the anglers this year, I'll have something to work with to show potential sponsors that there is interest in an event of this type and we can boost the payouts or lower the entry fee or maybe even both for next year. If nobody signs up, then don't be surprised to see this event and others like it not come back in 2011.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Bummer, cant gig the flounder.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Less than two weeks away.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Any idea how many people have signed up yet?


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Tournament postponed until Spring 2011.


----------

